# Looking for latest info on Mangrove Snapper fishing from Palm Beach Piers



## fishyfingas (Feb 1, 2009)

Looking to buy older Fenwick rods in chocolate brown or yellow blank. Looking for inshore rods. Thanks guys.


----------



## fishyfingas (Feb 1, 2009)

Didn't mean to re-post this old thread


----------

